# Hysterocrates hercules



## Arachnophilist (Sep 19, 2006)

real in the trade or no? I was wondering if they truly do esist in the trade or if it is just misrepresented species of the same genus.. if it isnt realy what are the monster Hysterocrates they are describing? any information would be great thnx!

Chris


----------



## Derekool (Sep 19, 2006)

I dont know what species they are Describing as  Hysterocrates hercules because they do not exist in the trade


----------



## David_F (Sep 19, 2006)

There's absolutely no way to know exactly what Hysterocrates spp. are in the hobby right now.   

Anyone actually seen any of these "monster Hysterocrates" sold as H. hercules as adult spiders?  I'd be curious to know what the legspan is of the biggest Hysterocrates sp. in captivity.  I know, I know.  Wish in one hand.......


----------



## dGr8-1 (Sep 19, 2006)

Seems like it does. Though it's the first time i heard of it.

http://www.xnism.com/xnspi2/Hy_hercules.html

http://www.timart.be/Npaginas/pictures/hysterocrateshercules.html


----------



## psionix (Sep 19, 2006)

read this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## syndicate (Sep 19, 2006)

yeah most likley no hurcules in pet trade.so if u see one on a list its bs


----------



## subic_spiderworld (Sep 19, 2006)

I just received 2 H.hercules slings from germany, too young to tell if they will end up as gigas, crassipes or ederi. I've had crassipes and gigas so it would be fun to watch them grow into something else.


----------



## Kagekumo (Apr 24, 2007)

psionix said:


> read this.


That was a great link. Good info.


----------



## green_bottle_04 (Apr 24, 2007)

the Hysterocrates sp. has been so "bastardized" its impossible to tell. there is ONLY ONE record of a TRUE H. Hercules. that specimen is now preserved in a jar at the British Museum of Natural History. if you are still interested...hit up Michael Jacobi as he is one of the few people IN THE WORLD to have actually physically laid eyes on this specimen.


----------



## Stylopidae (Apr 24, 2007)

From everything I've been told, the holotype is too beat up to be able to verify anything.


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Nov 22, 2008)

Yes they are avalible in the trade


----------



## Zoltan (Nov 22, 2008)

Aracnobreed said:


> Yes they are avalible in the trade


Man, please read a thread before you reply to it, even if it's two years old.


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 22, 2008)

Aracnobreed said:


> Yes they are avalible in the trade


Obviously you don't know what you're talking about... and if so, please, do share.


----------



## JDeRosa (Dec 15, 2008)

Could this be a Hercules???

http://www.atshq.org/ats2003pix/handling/handling.htm


----------

